# What's the best fly rug?



## Butterbean (27 June 2009)

A fly mask by itself is proving to be not enough for my horse, he is getting very distressed by the flies and has come up in lots of lumps. So I am going to try a fly rug and if that doesnt work will have to look at moving him  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 
Any recommendations for really good fly rugs welcome, thanks.


----------



## Vixxy (28 June 2009)

I import equestrian products to Norway, so I get to try different tack and equipment without full price woes. IMO Shires tempest fly rugs are a hit for me and my BWB, they are ok priced have built in neck and seem to do the job all fine, look nice and again I like the price! 

At the end of season bin and buy a new one next spring  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 at that price I do not think it will last for ever, but at least next year I will get a shiney new one and £30.00 is nothing for a rug is it?


----------



## elizabethshaw (28 June 2009)

have collected a huge load of fly rugs over the years, and have found the best ones are of the softer type of material that drape over the body rather than the stiffer type that tend to go like cardboard. I prefer the ones with the necks, and darts around the shoulders. Belly pieces are ok as long as the rug fits properly - I tend to get them a little on the large side so they are roomy and let the air circulate but that can mean the belly part is very near a geldings' sheath. I also wash them regularly when in use, at 30 degrees, as if they get dirty and sticky they can actually attract the flies! Hope this helps!


----------



## Maggie2 (28 June 2009)

i just bought an Amigo Mio, built in neck, no belly flap but don't want one either.  Very long tail flap and excellent value at £35.  I have also got Amigo Bug Rugs which have detachable necks, but couldn't get them as they were sold out at the shop.  The Mio is same light, easy draping material, and way better than a close mesh heavyweight one that made this mare sweat in seconds.

I also wash often, they dry in minutes in this weather.  Mine will be in at around lunchtime, or sooner if they are fed up, and I'll do them then and they can go back on later.


----------



## lucym (28 June 2009)

Ive just bought an Amigo Mio, after my Amigo Bug Rug died. Im pretty pleased with it, and its very good value for money


----------



## Butterbean (29 June 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to try the Mio and a Weatherbeeta rug with a belly cover and see how it goes.


----------



## CBAnglo (29 June 2009)

I was considering the Mark Todd one with the belly flap - think it has had good reviews and is quite cheap.


----------



## Weezy (30 June 2009)

The MT one is fantastic!  Got mine on Saturday and it is just wonderful, horse is so much happier for it, it fits well and now everyone on my yard wants one!


----------



## Butterbean (30 June 2009)

Is that the silver Mark Todd one (the ultra combo)? - I thought it looked like it would make the horse hot and sweaty.


----------



## moneypit1 (30 June 2009)

I didn't like the MT.  Horsey got very hot underneath.  Using a Kool Coat at the moment, seems a lot happier.


----------



## Chestersmum (30 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is that the silver Mark Todd one (the ultra combo)? - I thought it looked like it would make the horse hot and sweaty. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I use it and mine hasn't sweated in it. That said, when he was out at day he had plenty of shelter. I like it, my only complaint is that the ear holes don't reach my horse's ears (well, they do but he then can't move his neck!), although that is more likely due to my horses extra long neck rather than a faulty design on the rug I think!


----------



## Liesel (30 June 2009)

I have also bought a Mark Todd one but unfortunately the Princess has been on box rest since Friday so not had a chance to use it yet.  Was marked down from £65 to £40 too...bonus !


----------

